# Anyone else out there own an X-force yet?



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

I shot one and went out and bought one, pretty sweet bow IMO. The speed is insane (340 to 350) rocks the block pretty good at 40 yards.

Any other thoughts opinions??

Bob


----------



## bowtechin (Apr 8, 2007)

I've had a couple friends shoot them but said they just couldn't get comfortable when shooting it. (it will of course feel good to others I am sure, just wasn't them) Other than that they said they thought it was a pretty good bow. Super fast bow, I'll have to go try one out.


----------



## TXpelletgunhunter (Jun 7, 2007)

i ave shot one and it is very smooth and very little handshock. I love it but it is a little out of the bank for me right now


----------



## Moosehunter04 (Jun 23, 2007)

I have had mine for a couple of months now. I like it. It shoots nice. Every 3d shoot i go in the guys i get grouped with are impressed by the speed and how quiet the bow is. The only problem i have is pulling the arrows out of the targets thats a real pain. I practice multiple times a week and have shot hundreds of arrows with no problems.


----------

